# The greatest scherzo for the piano



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sure there are thousands but the one that sprung to mind first was the one in Beethoven's 3rd piano sonata in C major. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## GGluek (Dec 11, 2011)

That's one of my favorites (the whole sonata is an early gem).


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

There are so many great ones! Here are some I love

Beethoven, Sonata op. 110 2nd movement
Beethoven, Bagatelle op. 33 no. 2
Schubert, Sonata Op. 42 3rd movement
Chopin, Scherzo no. 3

The Scherzo in Beethoven's Pastoral Sonata is not as inventive as the ones listed above, but it should win points for sheer goofiness when performed with all the dynamic changes and sforzandi intact.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Brahms' little known scherzo is good.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

The scherzo I'm listening to at the moment is the scherzo I'm listening to at the moment.

Whether it's great or not, whether it's good or not, doesn't enter into it. If I'm listening to it, that's all, for the moment, that matters. It's itself, whatever it is. And whatever it is is sufficient.

But, you will ask, what about recommending scherzos to your friends? You have to sort through them and rank them in order to to that, don't you?

I never recommend scherzos to my friends.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

This thread made me smile because I like playful music on the piano, sometimes more than 'agitated' or 'turbulent' music.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

The scherzo of Schubert's D.960 sonata in B flat is the first Schubert piece I fell in love with. Nowadays, I consider thescherzo of D.959 sonata , the superior one.  It has such a nice dancing mood with it, and the modulations is uncanny, especially when played by Maurizio Pollini.


----------

